# Grilled Cheese Sandwich Recipes



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've had this site bookmarked for some time, and was reminded of it while editing my sandwich recipes. So, if you like grilled cheese sandwiches, or are just curious about how many variations there may be, take a look:

http://www.grilledcheese-contest.com/

Shel


----------



## cyanide (Oct 16, 2004)

mmmmm, grilled cheese

I actually had a major craving for it last night, while out shopping and picked up all the fixins'

I like it with tomatoes  - nice find on the site, bookmarked


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Great link Shel!
Aggh, its soo hard to stick to low fat, low everything, when you see a sandwich like that!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeak, I know. After being a good buy and stickingmostly to veggies and brown rice this past week, I'm gonna pig out this afternoon with a nice, bif, mufaletta sandwich. Got the meat and cheese yesterday, grabbed the olives this morning, and can't wait for dinner.

I was at a party a few years ago, and was being good by not eating the ice cream and cake, sticking pretty much to rabbit food. My wife was watching me nibble my way through the day and commented that I was just "eating around" what I wanted. She was right - I grabbed a couple of big scoops of ice cream and cut a big slice of cake, and felt absolutely relived and relaxed once I devoured the goodies. It was then a lot easier to go on eating rabbit food for the next few days.

Sometimes you gotta grab those calories and fats and go for it in order to maintain your sanity ...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I love grilled Cheese sandwiches! My mother used to make it occasionally with sliced tomatoes and mayonnaise (and we wonder why I have a heart condition  :lips:  )


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I love 'em, too. What's not to love. I like a bread that gets a little crunchy, English toasting bread from this grocery store near me is perfect, some WI cheddar, Monterey Jack, sliced tomato, and a couple of pieces of Nueske's bacon sliced thin. They'll slice it to order at another store near me, so my favorite grilled cheese is a two store sandwich.  

Sounds like Sunday dinner to me.

Kevin

Homemade pizza all winter long.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like a Paula Deen recipe <LOL>

When I was a kid, the best grilled cheese sandwiches were the simplest - American cheese on buttery, grilled white bread washed down with a milk shake. What made them special was that they were eaten at the beach, and made in a little hole-in-the-wall shop on the boardwalk. And I was allowed to buy the stuff myself ... yea! I was a big boy! and I'd always have a little change left over from the dollar my parents gave me to play a few games and the nearby arcade :smiles:

Shel


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ugh... Momma was doing it while Paula was still nursing on green tomatoes!  
I used to like Paula but with her show Paula's Party or whatever it is, she has gotten downright annoying I'm sorry to say. It's like this whole TV thing has gone to her head. I'm glad for her that she's enjoying her new found stardom, lord knows she worked hard enough, but now....ecchhh


----------



## tinkerbell5 (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't remind me about grilled cheese sandwiches! :talk: They are my weakness and I'm trying to diet. LOL


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

Grilled cheese in all it's forms is the ultimate in comfort food. The smell and taste remind us of our own childhood when our mothers made sandwiches for us on cold or rainy days. Wonderful with hot chocolate.

More than hot dogs, I'd say grilled cheese is the favorite american sandwich.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I love to take some sliced turkey and heat it up and get it a little toasty adn the make the grilled cheese with the turkey and fresh sliced tomato


----------

